# Need help with phone



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 10, 2017)

So I am completely at a loss here. I have a Galaxy S7 that ive had for well over a year and a half now and the phone has been great. I mostly use the LG Tone headphones for anything I do on my phone (phone calls, YT, etc) but I lost them. So to cope, at work, I use an old pair of wired headphones that I used to use on my computer. They are made by Razer. For whatever reason when I have them plugged into the 3.5mm headphone jack and im watching youtube, any head gesture that I do whether I look away at something else or even tilt my head in a certain way, the video stops, pauses, the phone brings up Google voice search and it's driving me crazy. 

Does anyone have any ideas? Im at my wits end.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Go into settings, apps, disable that function or go into google app snd disable it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 12, 2017)

There is no specific function or gesture that I see in the settings though that would make that even a thing. Thats whats confusing the hell out of me


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2017)

Moved to "Phones & Tablets".


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 12, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> There is no specific function or gesture that I see in the settings though that would make that even a thing. Thats whats confusing the hell out of me



do they have an in-line microphone by chance, and if it does.. are those headphones for iPhone's at all?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 12, 2017)

I can't speak to why it's bringing up Google voice search. But part of your problem sounds like when a 3.5 mm Jack isnt making it all the way in to the phone, sometimes due to a case or the plastic handle part of the 3.5 mm Jack not allowing the actual male End to go all the way in.

 Try making sure that there's no case or plastic stopping the Jack from going in properly. I bring it up because my iPhone used to do that before I modified the case. it would plug-in but any movement would cause it to slightly unplug, and it would pause the video ,and it was really stupid and annoying so I had to cut the case a way to allow the plug to properly insert


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I can't speak to why it's bringing up Google voice search. But part of your problem sounds like when a 3.5 mm Jack isnt making it all the way in to the phone, sometimes due to a case or the plastic handle part of the 3.5 mm Jack not allowing the actual male End to go all the way in.
> 
> Try making sure that there's no case or plastic stopping the Jack from going in properly. I bring it up because my iPhone used to do that before I modified the case. it would plug-in but any movement would cause it to slightly unplug, and it would pause the video ,and it was really stupid and annoying so I had to cut the case a way to allow the plug to properly insert




It might be easier to shave down the plastic barrel of the jack to make the prong longer.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> There is no specific function or gesture that I see in the settings though that would make that even a thing. Thats whats confusing the hell out of me



Go to settings, General, Language and Input, Voice Search.

By the way is there SVoice still with that phone?

Im on a S5 so Im doin my best to get you info needed.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 12, 2017)

Never had this issue (Galaxy S7 Edge)


----------



## Komshija (Oct 13, 2017)

How many rings are on headphone jack? Two or three? Standard headphones have usually 2 rings (left + right + ground). The one with three rings (left + right + microphone + ground) has the ability to carry sound/voice and there's possibility that some devices might not recognize such headphones correctly. I had to short-wire the third ring to get the clear sound out of my previous headphones - the device was MP4 player, not smartphone.


----------



## mac_user (Oct 13, 2017)

Maybe try with a different set of headphones so that you will know whether the problem is in the phone or the headphones. I feel like jboydgolferis right and they can't reach the bottom.


----------

